# What Is It? - #11



## SifuPhil (Apr 17, 2013)

Today's What Is It? - 



It was patented in 1899, but it's doubtful you'd see one in use anymore.

*What Is It?*


----------



## That Guy (Apr 17, 2013)

WHAT IS IT? for $200, Alex.  Uh . . . what is . . . a thing . . . that rolls stuff up . . . like, ya hook twine around those little hooks and turn the knob and create yerself a nice ball o' twine???

(my head hurts.)


----------



## Anne (Apr 17, 2013)

It's a spring winder - maybe a portable one.....


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 17, 2013)

That Guy said:


> WHAT IS IT? for $200, Alex.  Uh . . . what is . . . a thing . . . that rolls stuff up . . . like, ya hook twine around those little hooks and turn the knob and create yerself a nice ball o' twine???
> 
> (my head hurts.)



Nope, sorry, although it DOES have a "winding" function of sorts.



			
				Anne said:
			
		

> It's a spring winder - maybe a portable one.....



Yes, it does "wind" in a way, but WHAT does it wind? 


Good guesses, folks - you're right in the ballpark already!


----------



## Anne (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes, it does "wind" in a way, but WHAT does it wind? 


Springs??  As in making springs??  Still thinking........


----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes, springs. It's a spring winder! (figure I'll ride my recent luck!)


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 17, 2013)

Anne said:


> Yes, it does "wind" in a way, but WHAT does it wind?
> 
> 
> Springs??  As in making springs??  Still thinking........



Nope, not a spring winder.



R. Zimm said:


> Yes, springs. It's a spring winder! (figure I'll ride my recent luck!)



Sorry - your luck has run out, Mr. Bond ... 

*said while black cat sits on my lap and I smoke a cigarette in a long black holder*


----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 17, 2013)

*said while black cat sits on my lap and I smoke a cigarette in a long black holder*

Just don't pull the lever and send me into the shark tank!


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!   (SPLASH) (Empty chair returns to table)


----------



## That Guy (Apr 18, 2013)

I knew twine wasn't the thing and, later, thought springs.  So, no matter what you say, we want springs, dammit.  We want springs.  We want springs.  We want springs.  Are we there, yet???


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 18, 2013)

That Guy said:


> ... we want springs, dammit.  We want springs.  We want springs.  We want springs.  Are we there, yet???





Happy now? 

Still, the Ultimate Answer must remain ...

No. It has nothing to do with springs, [*HINT*] although one might have been persuaded to USE the item IN the Spring ... [*/HINT*]


----------



## Anne (Apr 18, 2013)

I know, I know!!!   :wave: It's part of a winding mechanism for a music box.............or something.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 18, 2013)

So . . . now, we're sowing our wild oats . . . ?  If it's used in the Spring, then somehow related to planting seeds?


----------



## TICA (Apr 18, 2013)

A thingamajiggy used to tighten fence wire????


----------



## That Guy (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah, I like that answer . . . fence wire.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 18, 2013)

Anne said:


> I know, I know!!!   :wave: It's part of a winding mechanism for a music box.............or something.



Ooh, ooh, you know what?!?

No. 



That Guy said:


> So . . . now, we're sowing our wild oats . . . ?  If it's used in the Spring, then somehow related to planting seeds?



Nope, no seeds. 



TICA said:


> A thingamajiggy used to tighten fence wire????





That Guy said:


> Yeah, I like that answer . . . fence wire.



No, not a fence-wire-tightener-thingamabob ... 


Boy, this is a TOUGHIE!!! 

Here's another hint - although it has nothing to do with seeds, it would often be used on cotton ...


----------



## Anne (Apr 18, 2013)

A cotton spinner??


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 18, 2013)

Anne said:


> A cotton spinner??



Not a cotton spinner.


[*HINT*] If you found it in use today, it would most likely be in either Atlantic City or Las Vegas [*/HINT*]


----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 18, 2013)

A "cotton ball picker offa the stick thingy"???


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 18, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> A "cotton ball picker offa the stick thingy"???



Nope, not a ... what you said.

This is in the running to be the all-time stumping champion! 

Let's see, what else ... [*HINT*] Men used it a lot, women far less so ... [*/HINT*]


----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 18, 2013)

Hmmm, a tool to open something on a picnic?


----------



## TICA (Apr 19, 2013)

It attaches to the ceiling in a night club and performers hang on with their teeth and spin around.....?
Something found in a man's bathroom?
Part of a mechanical bull?


----------



## That Guy (Apr 19, 2013)

Arrrrrgggghhhhh!!!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 19, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> Hmmm, a tool to open something on a picnic?



Hmmmmmmmmmmm ....

Nope. 



TICA said:


> It attaches to the ceiling in a night club and performers hang on with their teeth and spin around.....?
> Something found in a man's bathroom?
> Part of a mechanical bull?



LOL!

Not part of a mechanical bull.

It MIGHT be found in a man's bathroom, if it isn't being used at the time ... or even if it is. 



That Guy said:


> Arrrrrgggghhhhh!!!!



_Gesundheit_!


----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 19, 2013)

A dental floss winder?


----------



## Anne (Apr 19, 2013)

Part of a Roulette wheel??   Gambling machine??


----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 19, 2013)

Not much chance with Phil as the "Dealer" I'm afraid!


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 19, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> A dental floss winder?



No, sorry - nothing to do with teeth.



Anne said:


> Part of a Roulette wheel??   Gambling machine??



Nope, not part of any gambling machine.



R. Zimm said:


> Not much chance with Phil as the "Dealer" I'm afraid!



HEY now! layful:


Y'all ready for the answer, or do you want to play some more?


----------



## TICA (Apr 20, 2013)

A moustache winder?    You know, when the guys have the big swirly things?


----------



## That Guy (Apr 20, 2013)

Cotton?  Vegas?  Man's bathroom?  HUH???

NO ANSWER, yet!  More clues please.  Oh, the sweet torture.  My brain hurts...


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 20, 2013)

TICA said:


> A moustache winder?    You know, when the guys have the big swirly things?



LOL - no, but great answer!



That Guy said:


> Cotton?  Vegas?  Man's bathroom?  HUH???
> 
> NO ANSWER, yet!  More clues please.  Oh, the sweet torture.  My brain hurts...



Cotton ... Vegas ... Men's bathroom ... 

... *eye-patch guy* ...


----------



## Anne (Apr 20, 2013)

What the ??!!   Arrrrrggghhhh.........................


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 20, 2013)

*theme from _Jeopardy_ playing in background*

[*HINT*] Charvet, Turnbull & Asser, Ascot Chang[*/HINT*]


----------



## That Guy (Apr 20, 2013)

OH, THAT helps!!!  @#%^&*!!!

What is . . . a thing used to button those wacky collars they wore way back when?


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 20, 2013)

That Guy said:


> OH, THAT helps!!!  @#%^&*!!!











> What is . . . a thing used to button those wacky collars they wore way back when?



Ooooh - you're getting warmer ...


----------



## Anne (Apr 20, 2013)

Tried googling the hint....Still, What the ??!!    

A thingie for making buttonholes??  Sewing on buttons???


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 20, 2013)

anne said:


> tried googling the hint....still, what the ??!!
> 
> A thingie for making buttonholes??  Sewing on buttons???



ooohhhh!!!!! Hot! You"re getting *really hot* !!!


----------



## That Guy (Apr 20, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> ooohhhh!!!!! Hot! You"re getting *really hot* !!!



I like you, too!  But still can't figure out this damned contraption...


----------



## Anne (Apr 20, 2013)

It's not a button 'hook', something like that, tho.....


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 21, 2013)

Anne said:


> It's not a button 'hook', something like that, tho.....



Soooooo close ... 

Just keep thinking how all the hints come together ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 21, 2013)

A loom?


----------



## That Guy (Apr 21, 2013)

Used to tie a tie?


----------



## Anne (Apr 21, 2013)

Cotton, Atlantic City or Las Vegas, men used it more than women, eyepatch guy  Charret, Turnbulls, & Asser, Ascot Chang........



Spam, Spam, & Spam, Spam & eggs, Spam & ham.....................


----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 21, 2013)

A device to attach cuff links perhaps???


----------



## Anne (Apr 21, 2013)

Or attaching a shirt stud??? :banghead:


----------



## That Guy (Apr 21, 2013)

Attach a shirt to a stud . . . ?


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 21, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> A loom?



Sorry, Sea - not a loom. 



That Guy said:


> Used to tie a tie?



No ...



Anne said:


> Cotton, Atlantic City or Las Vegas, men used it more than women, eyepatch guy  Charret, Turnbulls, & Asser, Ascot Chang........
> 
> 
> 
> Spam, Spam, & Spam, Spam & eggs, Spam & ham.....................



Not spam at all - as you'll see, they all lead to the answer. 



R. Zimm said:


> A device to attach cuff links perhaps???



No, but MAN you're close! 



Anne said:


> Or attaching a shirt stud??? :banghead:



A little cooler, but still in the ball park ... 



That Guy said:


> Attach a shirt to a stud . . . ?



I already HAVE a shirt, thanks!


----------



## Pricklypear (Apr 21, 2013)

Hmm.  Is it for winding thread or string from raw cotton fibers?


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 21, 2013)

Pricklypear said:


> Hmm.  Is it for winding thread or string from raw cotton fibers?



Cold, very cold ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 21, 2013)

Something to make a hole in a tie for a pin clasp/clip??


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 21, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Something to make a hole in a tie for a pin clasp/clip??



Warmer, but still not in the fire yet ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 21, 2013)

A belt hole-punch?


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 21, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> A belt hole-punch?



Nope, now you're going in the wrong direction ...


----------



## Anne (Apr 21, 2013)

Ummm....a collar stretcher????


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 21, 2013)

Anne said:


> Ummm....a collar stretcher????



Nope, not a collar stretcher ...

[*HINT*]

'Twixt collar and tail
Is right where I am found.
I'm longer than wide,
But my wideness is round.

[*/HINT*]


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 21, 2013)

A Dickie former??


----------



## Anne (Apr 21, 2013)

Good guess, SeaBreeze...I forgot about the dickies.   Another thing - maybe something to make those darts in the back of the dress shirts??


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 22, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> A Dickie former??



Nope, nothing to do with dickies.



Anne said:


> Good guess, SeaBreeze...I forgot about the dickies.   Another thing - maybe something to make those darts in the back of the dress shirts??



You're _kind of_ close, but in the wrong neighborhood ...


----------



## Anne (Apr 22, 2013)

Boy, I am stumped........

However, while looking around.....on what occasion would a man wear this tunic??
http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Lon...4749,default,pd.html?cgid=mens-shirts&index=1


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow, I am totally lost on guessing what that thing was used for. I was working my way to the bottom of the thread, because I thought maybe it was used for winding up a clock or something similar, but that obviously can't be it, if it has something to do with cotton. And that is planted in the spring, not harvested, so I have no clue at all how one of those might be used. When do we get to find it the answer ?


----------



## Anne (Apr 22, 2013)

Flowerlady, I've searched and searched;  and guess I give up.   Maybe someone else will come up with it, if not, then SifuPhil will give us the answer.  He has hints throughout this thread, but I just can't put it all together.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 22, 2013)

I used to have a tan colored "car coat" with wooden barrel shaped buttons that fastened by placing in a loop.  Is this the gizmo that makes that loop??  These buttons are not what I was looking for, but similar enough...


----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 22, 2013)

Does it have anything to do with string ties???


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 22, 2013)

Nothing to do 
With barrels or ties
But when it's used rightly
It alters a size

Well ... not quite a _size_
But more like a _length_
And THAT is this strange little
Gizmo's _real_ strength.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 22, 2013)

I QUIT!  That's it.  And, of course, I'll be kicking myself when we learn the answer . . . OH!  I knew that!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 22, 2013)

Is it a shirt cuff former. or lenghtener?


----------



## TICA (Apr 23, 2013)

A man's corset stretcher????  (if there is such a thing)


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 23, 2013)

That Guy said:


> I QUIT!  That's it.  And, of course, I'll be kicking myself when we learn the answer . . . OH!  I knew that!!!



Well, I have a consolation prize for you when the contest is over ...




TICA said:


> A man's corset stretcher????  (if there is such a thing)



No, not a - what?!? 



SeaBreeze said:


> Is it a shirt cuff former. or lenghtener?



*DING DING DING DING DING DING DING!!!!!*

*SeaBreeze* gets the correct answer !!!

This little gem is a man's sleeve "gatherer" - it's designed to hold up excessively long sleeves, or to keep one's sleeves rolled up, by gathering surplus material. The device is clamped on the shirt sleeve, the material caught by the small pins, then the stem drive is wound to take up the material. To release you just compress the spring and the device comes away clean.

Or, as the *original patent* from December 1899 says, it is "a device for holding shirt sleeves or other like purposes". 

Great answers, all! Take yourselves a well-earned rest. 

... you'll need it, because my NEXT one won't be so easy ...


----------



## TICA (Apr 23, 2013)

Yay SeaBreeze!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I like this guessing game SifuPhil.  Keep em coming!


----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 23, 2013)

I should get half credit for being so close! Well, maybe 1/8th credit.


----------



## Anne (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow.  I had in my mind that it was something for a collar or tie, guess not........     Fun game!!!!    Seabreeze, I'd forgotten about 'car coats'; I had one of those myself!!  :lol:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't mind sharing the credit R.Zimm, lol...after all my answer wasn't actually "spot on" either.   Hey, after five pages of guesses in this thread, one of us had to come close eventually...would've taken it to 50 pages...I know Sifu wouldn't mind.  He likes dangling that carrot and teasing us, sometimes I feel like a Greyhound at a racetrack...almost getting the prize, but never quite. layful:

I agree it's a fun game, regardless of how frustrating.   Thanks SifuPhil! :thanks:


----------



## Planxty (Apr 23, 2013)

Even after youve told me, im still non the wiser.


----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 23, 2013)

What I wonder is if Phil is taking pictures of of items he owns and we are seeing the wee tip of a very large iceberg! It is a fun game in that each of us has about the same random chance of having some clue what these items are and besides, it's great for alzheimer's prevention!


----------



## That Guy (Apr 23, 2013)

Sheesh what an ordeal just ta roll up yer sleeves.  I guess the underclasses used garters...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 23, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> What I wonder is if Phil is taking pictures of of items he owns and we are seeing the wee tip of a very large iceberg! It is a fun game in that each of us has about the same random chance of having some clue what these items are and besides, it's great for alzheimer's prevention!



If he owns these things...we should make a game of observing his idiosyncrasies and figuring out who the real Sifu is, and what makes him tick.  Good memory and mental exercise for us all.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 23, 2013)

LOL - I'm glad y'all enjoyed it. I have to admit that when I'm faced with a puzzle like this my brain starts to fry as well, so don't feel too bad if that happened to you.

I agree that some credits can be shared because a few of you came pretty close, but as Sea mentioned I'm just a sadist - I like to prolong the agony!

Zimmy, you must have been peeking into my "special" room - naughty, naughty!


----------



## Anne (Apr 23, 2013)

Well....he's got a whip.....   :highly_amused:


----------



## That Guy (Apr 23, 2013)

*When a problem comes along, you must whip it!


*


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 23, 2013)

I couldn't participate. That Easter egg painter thingy made my head hurt, and this looked to be even worse.  Anything that bangs my 2 functioning brain cells together like that may injure them, and I need them both!

:banghead:

SeaBreeze...good job!  Lots of creative answers..the hints, though...Las Vegas or Atlantic City?


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 24, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> I couldn't participate. That Easter egg painter thingy made my head hurt, and this looked to be even worse.  Anything that bangs my 2 functioning brain cells together like that may injure them, and I need them both!



You might enjoy my "Junior Edition" - here's an example ...

*WHAT IS IT? - #465*



layful:





> SeaBreeze...good job!  Lots of creative answers..the hints, though...Las Vegas or Atlantic City?



They are both centers of gambling, and dealers often wear sleeve garters, thus shortening their sleeves.

... sorry - that's how my mind works ...


----------



## pchinvegas (Apr 24, 2013)

Damn, I love that "Wip it" song ! Where's my handcuffslayful:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2013)

I thought the Vegas and Atlantic City hint had to do with cheating, and hiding cards up your sleeve.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 24, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> I couldn't participate. That Easter egg painter thingy made my head hurt, and this looked to be even worse.  Anything that bangs my 2 functioning brain cells together like that may injure them, and I need them both!
> 
> :banghead:



Whatever you do . . . avoid #13 at all cost.  I took one look and gave up right away.  Cruel and unusual, I tell ya.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 25, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Whatever you do . . . avoid #13 at all cost.  I took one look and gave up right away.  Cruel and unusual, I tell ya.



Naw, not at all! 


... well, yeah, OK, maybe a _little_ cruel ... like using a soft-leather flogger instead of a metal-studded whip ... 

But NOT unusual! layful:


----------



## That Guy (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm about to take another peek at #13 and am very, very nervous . . .


----------

